# Could it be?



## moomoobaba (Oct 17, 2010)

So.....I am on clomid, evorel and progesterone and had an hcg jab to ovulate.
Today is day 11 and had a negative pregnancy test.
Have been having some nausea, tummy twinges,  feeling a bit wet down there (sorry), back ache and hip ache and breathlessness which I had very very early on with my son.
Could I still be in with a chance?
FYI with my son I had a negative test and then on day 17 tested positive.

We feel so sad about the negative test and we have had so much bad news and lauck lately  - - - we need something good to happen soon!!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Moomoo,

I suppose the only way you will know is to do another pregnancy test in a few days time.

Personally I think the mind can be very cruel sometimes and can play tricks on us.  I remember when I was TTC and I imagined all these symptoms every month and was convinced I was pregnant and then off course my period would come and all the symptoms would vanish.

However on a positive note, as it took 17 days to get a postive pregnancy test with you son, then there is a good chance you could be pregnant, but it is just to early to show.

Good luck andkeep us updated.

x


----------

